# Mann Lake Pillar Molds Question



## Bright Eyes (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys - was wandering if anyone has any of the Mann Lake solid Pillar molds? (PM501 or similar)

I was wandering if anyone has advice about how to get the bottom of the candle flat? high pouring temperature? 

Room is warm, currently pouring at 158 f.

Issue - finding it concaves inwards

Ta

Bright Eyes


----------



## johnth78 (May 26, 2012)

Wax shrinks as it cools. having never done it befor my suggestion would be to fill the mold then pour it out repeatedly with cooler wax to allow it to build up on the inside.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

You are pouring with too high a temp. try just above melt temp.


----------



## tabby (Jul 11, 2012)

I was taught to add a little more wax to the bottoms once the original pour has cooled and shrunk. I don't know what exact temperature it is at when I pour, but I heat the wax in a container that is sitting in boiling water and pour very soon after the wax has has completely melted.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

pour at the temp set out in their direction and make sure your table or bench are level when pouring


----------



## Bright Eyes (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Guys - been taking your feedback into trial.

Reduced the pouring temperature to 150f - problems still happening - less issues with the 3" x 3" and 3" x 5" but when the 3" x 9" then I get issues.

Maybe I need to change the wick holder? i'm using one of these: http://www.crafterstouch.com/images/items/WickBar.jpg









Welcome any feedback.

Thanks,

BE


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

If you keep the surface in a liquid state longer, you can top it off as it cools and shrinks. During this time, there will be wax that has cooled against the sides of the molds, but you can add melted wax to the middle (still liquid) area. Some people poke a large hole or two if it skims over and add wax using those holes to fill the hollow area. Don't top past the initial pour or melted wax will flow between the mold and the candle making it look messy.

What I do is pour the tapers at a cooler temperature, but pour the 3" diameter pillars at a higher temp. A pillar that is poured too cool will have the horizontal "lines" all around the candle. This is an indication that the wax was not hot enough. Some people use a hair dryer to warm up the mold a little before pouring.

Also, keep the candle from cooling too quickly to reduce shrinkage. I use a canning ring placed on the pillar mold, then place the lid on top of the ring. Then a hotpad.


----------



## Bright Eyes (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey Bee Bliss, 

Thanks so much for the advice, I didn't go as far as the canning ring - but I increased the pouring temperatures on the 3" pillars and much better results.

No more of those horizontal lines around the candle, I'm now pouring the 3" at around 168 f.

Awesome help and much appreciated.

Bright Eyes


----------

